# Throttle Lag



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

I've noticed that when i'm rolling to a stop, but i don't completely stop...i push the throttle a little bit to get moving again, but i can feel a lag as if it doesn't want to accelerate then it catches real quick. And no, it's not transmission slip...i can tell the difference between that and the lag i'm feeling. Maybe someone can shed some light on this mystery for me and if anyone else is having this problem.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

honestly i dont know but maybe there is a tid bit of slak in the throttle line???? thats my guess


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

check the tension of the throttle cable... that's a good first bet


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

already checked the throttle cable, it has an inch or less of play which is normal. this problem is the only real thing about my car that is pissing me off to no end.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

might have to chalk it up to that wonderful auto lag... check your auto fluid levels and what not... reset your ECU and see if that fixes the problem... could be receiving fuel late (that's a left field idea)


----------



## mansurxk (Mar 23, 2004)

run a bottle of chevron technron from walmart or something, if that doesnt work, clean your throttle body, youll know how dirty it is after you open it to clean it. heres the link

http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/517


----------



## bng4bk (Mar 18, 2004)

Buy a 5 speed  .....but seriously, I had a 5 spd and now have an autotragic. Both same years, miles etc. I've tried all the fixes mentioned above to no avail. Put on a y pipe, magnaflow, cai, new plugs, blablaba. 

They are 2 different cars....end of story. I have the lag, and I suspect all others with an auto do too. My car jumps to second way to early and from that point its all about gearing. In situations where there is an immediate need for speed, you MUST drop the hammer to get a kick down. No partial throttle action will get you anywhere in low speed situations. When you do need it, mashing the loud peddle works, but gets far more attention than I like. ...........

End of story......Super nice loaded 99 SE Sterling Mist with 62Km, gobs of power, gear challenged .....for sale.. :balls:


----------



## Blitz96 (Oct 30, 2003)

clean your TB.......then check your ECU and make sure you dont have a bad Knock sensor or a bad coil. those are probably the 2 most common problems with our cars.......knock sensors and our coils.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

hey, i really appreciate all the help you guys are givin me on this. Can anyone post the link on how to check and reset the ecu? thanks again everyone.


----------



## Blitz96 (Oct 30, 2003)

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=104931


----------

